# Wyeast 1338 substitute



## chubbytaxman (30/3/15)

Brewers,

Bit of a situation I have ....
Want to make a dry stout and the recipe has called for Wyeast 1338.

:blink: ... None in my fridge store.
Tried all the likely outlets - ie sponsors stores - and none available there.

Anyone have any success with a 1338 substitute .... If so, what yeast was it ???


Cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/3/15)

According to the Mr Malty strain guide the White Labs equivalent is WLP011 European Ale Yeast.

Next in line id try WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt or WLP029 German/Kolsch yeast.

Full Pint currently have WLP029.


----------



## manticle (31/3/15)

Not sure about a sub exactly but many good yeasts will work in a dry stout. What character are you going for? I love 1007 in an alt but it is a very distinctive characteristic.

Look at something like 1084 or 1275.


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/15)

FWIW I recently used 1469 in a dry stout and would not choose that yeast again for that beer. However, it's awesome in a RIS!


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/15)

Derrr-ble post.


----------



## Blind Dog (31/3/15)

Is 1338 even available anymore? It's not listed in their yeast strain guide or private collection.

Anyway, the Irish ale strain (wyeast 1084) makes a great dry stout IMO, which it should given its reputed to be the Guiness strain. Wyeast 1275 also works well, as does wyeast 1028 and wlp 023


----------



## Weizguy (1/4/15)

Yep W1278, and surprisingly American Ale II (w1272) make a great stout


----------



## Brewman_ (2/4/15)

Wyeast 1084 is my absolute favourite.
Got a run going at the moment, Irish Red, followed by Guinness clone and Pete's special stout.




Blind Dog said:


> Is 1338 even available anymore? It's not listed in their yeast strain guide or private collection.
> 
> Anyway, the Irish ale strain (wyeast 1084) makes a great dry stout IMO, which it should given its reputed to be the Guiness strain. Wyeast 1275 also works well, as does wyeast 1028 and wlp 023


No, that one is not available at the moment.


----------

